# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  Dots Game in Excel

## Españolita

Here is a VERY BASIC version of the old paper game dots that I used to enjoy when I was young. There is practically no error checking, so there is an opportunity to improve it.
You must start the game by clicking "New Game" and entering the names of the two players. One player then double-clicks between two dots to make their line. If the line completes a box, the players initial is automatically entered in that box and the player takes another turn. If a box isn't completed on a turn, the user must click "End Turn" (room for improvement there) and the other player takes their turn. When all the boxes are completed, the winner is displayed. This is the second game I wrote to learn VBA, after Tri-Peaks so please forgive any, less-than-perfect code.

----------


## sudin.iem

> Here is a VERY BASIC version of the old paper game dots that I used to enjoy when I was young. There is practically no error checking, so there is an opportunity to improve it.
> You must start the game by clicking "New Game" and entering the names of the two players. One player then double-clicks between two dots to make their line. If the line completes a box, the players initial is automatically entered in that box and the player takes another turn. If a box isn't completed on a turn, the user must click "End Turn" (room for improvement there) and the other player takes their turn. When all the boxes are completed, the winner is displayed. This is the second game I wrote to learn VBA, after Tri-Peaks so please forgive any, less-than-perfect code.


Hey could you please share the excel file through email. My email id is <Email address removed by mod/>. I am not able to download it here. Thanks in advance.

----------


## taiba123

This is very Good and thanks for sharing it with us.I hope everyone could take a look and tell your if there is any mistake to improve it much better.

----------


## KingDell101

Hey, are you able to email me the excel file for this game including the vba code? Thanks in Advance.

----------

